# "......blastocyst culture is the way all clinics should be going."



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hello Peter,

I have just read one of your replies:-

"This time after last times loss of 10 frozen embies we have taken the chance to leave the rest of our embies to blasto, however I am completley prepared for none to suvive as realistically speaking they may not.

Your reply: As your later messages show this was a very good decision. I personally think that blastocyst culture is the way all clinics should be going."

My question is why do you think that blastocyst culture is the way clinics should go? My clinic does blastocysts but said they have found that the pregnancy rate was the same as a 3 day transfer so they don't necessarily recommend it for everyone. Do you think I should press for blastocyst transfer? If so, why? 

I have 'spoken' to you before but just to refresh your memory I am just 43, fsh 6.1, estrodial levels good, had IVF in Apri with a day 3 transfer of 3 embryos resulting in twins which died by 8 weeks of my pregnancy. I responded well to the drugs but by day 3 the embryos had begun to fragment badly but I had one good one (10 cell), one average one (8 cell) and one poor one (6 cell) put back.

Thanks for your reply.

Jenny


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Jenny,

Saw your post and thought I'd pass on what my clinic told me re: blastocysts.

Apparently, in a natural pregnancy the fertilised egg travels down the fallopian tube and arrives in the uterous to be implanted on Day 5 after ovulation. Implantation usually occurs around day 6 or 7. The belief is that blastocyst transfer replicates nature as much as possible, by placing the embryo in the uterous at the correct time, so reducing the length of time it must survive prior to implantation. Also, embryos which make it to day 5 outside the uterous are more likely to result in a pregnancy, as they are stronger and more resilient.

Obviously, the best place for your eggs is in your body so if they are struggling or they look as though they might not make it to day 5, they will be transferred on day 2 or 3. The success rate for this is still approx 20 - 30% (usually).

Most clinics have a better success rate for blastocyst transfer than day 2 or 3 once they are experienced at the procedure (so I was told). My clinic's rate is almost 20% better with blastos.

Unfortunately there is still no guarantee as we had 2 top grade blastos transferred on our last cycle but were unsuccessful, but we are having ec tomorrow on our second attempt so fingers crossed!

Hope that helps while you are waiting for Peter's reply.

Best of Luck.

Trish xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JenniferF said:


> Please see my comments in your text and thanks for such a good question:
> 
> Hello Peter,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Peter and Trish.

Trish - good luck to you with your ec 

Jenny


----------

